# Brians Slinky Machine



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 27, 2008)

Time for a little fun!!! The video says it all.---Brian


----------



## Powder keg (Nov 27, 2008)

Awesome and Impressive!!!! ;o)

Wes


----------



## T70MkIII (Nov 27, 2008)

Brian, by developing this further you could put together an awesome Rube Goldburg machine!


----------



## wareagle (Nov 27, 2008)

Brian, I have to hand it to ya!! It looks great, runs great, and to top it all off a unique project all around. Job well done!!


----------



## Maryak (Nov 27, 2008)

Brian,

Great job, it had me a bit like watching a tennis match with my eyes trying to see what was inside the spring on each slink. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Best Regards
Bob.


----------



## zeusrekning (Nov 27, 2008)

Now that is cool. And in Christmas spirit Brian had Santa do the dialog.
 :big:
Tim


----------



## rake60 (Nov 27, 2008)

You just never realize what you are lacking until you see it!  

Great idea put into motion Brian! :bow:

Rick


----------



## Philjoe5 (Nov 27, 2008)

Brian,
Awesome work man. But do you realize you have rendered the staircase obsolete with this mighty machine :big:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## artrans (Nov 29, 2008)

brian thats a cool machine stupid question how did you make that flywheel from round stock or sheet it looks like about a 1/4 " thick if from sheet I assume you used a rotory table very nice would like to no how to try and make them thank you art


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 29, 2008)

artrans  said:
			
		

> brian thats a cool machine stupid question how did you make that flywheel from round stock or sheet it looks like about a 1/4 " thick if from sheet I assume you used a rotory table very nice would like to no how to try and make them thank you art


Artrans--The slinky pulley (its not a flywheel) was cut from 3/8" aluminum plate. I coated the plate with layout dye, and layed out the hole pattern with my old drafting compass. I roughed it out on the bandsaw--first cut out square, then nipped off the corners of the square at 45 degrees. My bandsaw has a 3/4" wide blade, so it doesn't cut out circles very well. I drilled the 1" diameter holes on my big old drill press, because they are cosmetic only---they have no real function . I drilled and reamed the 3/8" center hole on my mill.--The centerhole is critical, as it must be very square to the plate face so that the pulley doesn't revolve in an elipse. Since the 6" dia. pulley was too large to hold in my chuck, and I didn't want to use stand-offs on a faceplate, I scrounged around my scrap pile untill I found an adapter I had made one time for a Chev V8 waterpump nose. I machined the face of it down untill I had a 3/8" hole to fit perfectly through the centerhole in the peice of plate. I then drilled 4 small holes in the plate to accept 5/16" bolts and bolted the aluminum plate to the adapter. I mounted the adapter in my 3-jaw chuck on my lathe, then machined the outside diameter of the roughed out plate to the required profile, and "faced the exposed side. Then I undone the bolts, flipped the plate over, and "Faced" the other side.--I will attach a picture of the adapter and a detail drawing of the pulley.---Brian


----------



## shred (Nov 29, 2008)

artrans  said:
			
		

> brian thats a cool machine stupid question how did you make that flywheel from round stock or sheet it looks like about a 1/4 " thick if from sheet I assume you used a rotory table very nice would like to no how to try and make them thank you art


Art, also check out this thread-- a different way to skin the cat: http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=1809.0


----------



## SCOTTNGA (Nov 29, 2008)

Very nice build, I could watch that thing all day.

Watching the video, I thought you were going to say you borrowed your daughter's slinky, not her camera. Sorta weird a man owning a slinky but no camera! LOL

Scott


----------



## Mike N (Nov 29, 2008)

:bow: Since you won't say it, I will. Very impressive! :bow:


----------



## steamboatmodel (Nov 30, 2008)

I heard on the radio the other day that the inventer of the Slinkie, Betty James just died at the age of 90.
Regards,
Gerald


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.ideafinder.com/history/inventions/slinky.htm
Tin


----------



## Philjoe5 (Nov 30, 2008)

OK Tin, now you've got me going. Every time I drop something on the floor :-[, I'll be looking for some new invention . I think I just cut my productivity by 50% :big:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## lathe nut (Dec 1, 2008)

Brian, would you please post a pic of the Skinly machine completed, I have been doing the copy and paste and would like to have the finished photo in there, Please, Please, Please and thanks, Lathe Nut


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 1, 2008)

lathe nut  said:
			
		

> Brian, would you please post a pic of the Skinly machine completed, I have been doing the copy and paste and would like to have the finished photo in there, Please, Please, Please and thanks, Lathe Nut


----------



## lathe nut (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks, thanks, thanks, now I am happy like a dog with two tales, I really appreciate what you have done in sharing with all of us, take and we are ready for the next project, will be looking at the flyball governor, Lath Nut


----------



## lathe nut (Apr 5, 2009)

Brians Slinky Machine, Brian made the copies for a friend of mine who is a retired machinist and a good one, this is what me made, have a video of it if I can figure out how to post it, the machines lives on, we all thank you, Lathe Nut


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Apr 5, 2009)

Lathe Nut---Great job.---Looks really good.--Brian


----------



## cfellows (Apr 5, 2009)

lathe nut  said:
			
		

>



Don't think I've seen pictures of that engine before. I like the square cylinders. What's the bore and stroke?

Chuck


----------



## putputman (Apr 5, 2009)

I guess Brian got a lot of us excited about his "slinky".

I hooked mine up to a Hit & Miss I built from bar stock.


----------



## lathe nut (Apr 6, 2009)

Cfellows, I will ask Cedric the fellow that made the machine, will try to see him this week, wish I was as good as he was but guess 30 years helps, guess we all are gettting the fever, thanks again Brain


----------



## rickharris (Aug 11, 2010)

There is a certain elegance about this approach, Not "steam" driven though (yet) http://makers.makezine.com/video/video/show?id=2767042%3AVideo%3A10433


----------



## SAM in LA (Aug 11, 2010)

Boy, I sure wish I had one of these when I was a child.

I was given a slinky but we did not have any stairs to let it go down like the TV commercial.

What a fun contraption.

SAM


----------

